# DaYan Unknown Puzzles?!



## moka (Sep 22, 2010)

I got this puzzle with my LingYun 3x3 few days before...I don't know why Dayan sent this to me
This is a video showing how it turns and cuts corners.Also the stickers provided.


----------



## MrMoney (Sep 22, 2010)

That looks frikken sweet, I want one!


----------



## number1failure (Sep 22, 2010)

Where did you order the LingYun from? So you got like 2 cubes instead of just the LingYun?


----------



## moka (Sep 22, 2010)

number1failure said:


> Where did you order the LingYun from? So you got like 2 cubes instead of just the LingYun?


Actually I didn't order and pay for it.I was asked to have a test on the LingYun 3x3 and comment it.I expected to receive the LingYun only but what I got were the 2 cubes.


----------



## theace (Sep 22, 2010)

cool! Did you have to register as a tester or something? How did you get contacted?


----------



## moka (Sep 22, 2010)

theace said:


> cool! Did you have to register as a tester or something? How did you get contacted?


I applied to be a tester in the mf8 forum,but there would be only 8 selected people.And,a tester should be a person lives in either China,Hong Kong,Macau or Taiwan.Luckily,I had been chosen for this test


----------



## iSpinz (Sep 22, 2010)

That's basically a Dayan octahedron without the corner caps on. It's on my store. See for yourself.


----------



## feifucong (Sep 22, 2010)

Do you have some pictures? I cannot see the video in Mainland.


----------



## splinteh (Sep 23, 2010)

Cool puzzle. Do you get your puzzles at HKNowstore?


----------



## Erzz (Sep 24, 2010)

This is on Lightake I believe


----------



## moka (Sep 24, 2010)

splinteh said:


> Cool puzzle. Do you get your puzzles at HKNowstore?


 
Not really,I am taking part in the Dayan LingYun test


----------



## hic0057 (Sep 24, 2010)

That is a DaYan Gem Tetrakaidecahedron Magic Cube http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.DaYan_Gem_Tetrakaidecahedron_Magic_Cube_White-30492

Fun Fact: I got a spelling word which is Tetrakaidecagon which is a 2d shape with 14 side. That is a 3d shape with 14 sides. (I think)


----------



## mikorka (May 4, 2013)

hello  what the best Dayan cube?


----------



## ottozing (May 4, 2013)

mikorka said:


> hello  what the best Dayan cube?



Generally, people like the 57/55mm Zhanchi, Guhong v2, and the Lingyun v2. Guhong v1 and Panshi are good as well. Lunhui is much less popular, but some still use it I think.


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 5, 2013)

mikorka said:


> hello  what the best Dayan cube?



the dayan tayan is the best 3x3 on the market, hands down. quick, go buy one without checking the validity of my statement or doing your own research!


----------

